
Ask HN: When did hiring a professional help you? - onuralp
Be it a nutrition expert, training coach, tutor, technical consultant, financial advisor etc. I&#x27;m looking for examples where hiring a professional (instead of trying by yourself) helped you solve your problem and get results.
======
amorphous
When I got sick (doctor), when my car broke down (car repairman), when the
shower broke (plumber), when I was too lazy to exercise (fitness coach), when
I couldn't bother doing my taxes (accountant) and many more.

